# Yarn spinner



## Spinartist (Aug 31, 2017)

Last week while visiting my wonderful friend Dee & her son (and watching the eclipse) in S. Carolina, she showed me a yarn spinner borrowed from a lady in her knitting club to make one for herself. Dee has been woodturning since probly the early 1990's. She does awesome work!!
A ball of yarn is placed on the upright dowel & top spins when yarn pulled while knitting unwinding the ball.

I told her I'd make her a very nice one & to return the borrowed one.

She had a few design changes in mind so I took measurements and told her what I had planned!

This is the $25 one on loan. 2 cedar disks & 2 dowels.
Nicely made, works well.
Disks had sharp edges. Dowels (1/4" & 3/4") were glued in place.

Dee wanted a yarn spinner that would break down flat for easy transport with little chance of breaking the dowels. Also the top disk dished out a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 31, 2017)

This is what a $125 yarn spinner looks like!
Cherry burl with turquoise inlaid into cracks.
Beautiful!! I almost want to keep it myself!!
4.5" diameter. Dowel 4" tall.




Side view.




Underside. I used a 5/16" bolt instead of a 1/4" wood dowel. Threaded into a brass insert so it can be removed easily.
Glued a steel bushing up inside 5/8" dowel hole that sits atop bolt when together & spinning.
I put a ball bearing in to test but it spun way to fast.



Top 5/8" hand turned cherry burl dowel. Hand thread chased for easy removal for transporting!



Bottom, signed, sealed... & not delivered... yet!
Got to show it off round here first!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2017)

Great job Lee, looks awesome! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 31, 2017)

Very nice Lee. That turquoise looks fantastic with the cherry burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CDR (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lvstealth (Sep 1, 2017)

it looks GREAT!!! a true work of art!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 1, 2017)

My wife would love that, I might actually have to remember to come back and look at this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 1, 2017)

@Lou Currier !!! 

Only a "like"??!!??


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 1, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> @Lou Currier !!!
> 
> Only a "like"??!!??


I gave you a "Karma" click...

You are going to bust a blood vessel if your not careful Lee ah I mean Sky...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 1, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> @Lou Currier !!!
> 
> Only a "like"??!!??



There...gave you creative

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 1, 2017)

Hand turned threads people... hand turned threads. Neat, crisp hand turned threads. We don't see a lot of them here. Nicely done Lee. I keyed in on those and haven't even taken in the look of the overall piece.  Hats off man...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 26, 2017)

My dear friend Dee showing off her custom yarn spinner/holder at local knitting meeting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 2


----------



## CDR (Sep 26, 2017)

Good Friend u are Lee

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 1, 2017)

Now I know what one looks like—have been asked about these a couple of times. I think Mesquite would work well too.
I don’t have the skill/time to do threads by hand—am really impressed! Best thing for me might be just using a tap/bolt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2017)

How did I miss this.....

Nicely done Lee. I love the threads!


----------

